# Surefire e1e black...is it THAT rare?



## EspionageStudio.Com (Jun 12, 2012)

There is currently an E1E on the big auction site right now, over $300 so far with a day to go. Wow! Is the black one rare and worth more than the Grey HA version? I know these have been discontinued and hard to get but man, that black one seems priced too high?


----------



## eg1977 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

post removed


----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

No doubt, they seem to be getting harder to find. I scoured the net the other day and got the last grey one in stock for $63...but over $400!!? Is they dude even going to pay up? haha, nuts.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13071025320...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1629wt_1256

The 2nd highest bidder has many feedback points. Certainly he is no newbie.

Maybe we are all missing something that those guys know. 
I noticed it has the old Surefire logo.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*



EspionageStudio.Com said:


> ...but over $400!!?...



Welcome to CPF!

I'll give you a newbie discount and sell you mine for $350! I'll even throw in a 6P.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

Yeah, the black E1E models are getting a bit harder to find. But not _*that*_ hard!

And they sure as Hell don't command as much as a slightly used SF M6. Not even remotely!

I'm used to seeing this sort of nonsense, regarding prices, on dedicated watch forums.


----------



## emac (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

Hell I just had a very hard time finding a Surefire E1E HA let alone BK. I have been wanting one and finally got around to searching. It took almost two weeks but I found a place where I got 2 for $49-ish a piece. I was very pleased to even find one let alone at such a great price. Good luck to all those searching for these lights!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

Make a WTB topic in the CPF MarketPlace.

Once again, yes; they're hard to find. But not even remotely impossible to track down.


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

I have one floating around at home - it used to live on my wife's bedside table with a KL1 head on it
they cant be that hard to find


----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

I recently got 2 of them, both last in stock. I'm not searching any longer, just thought it was nuts how much $ that light was getting.


----------



## Let It Bleed (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

I suppose to some, collectors maybe, rarity equates to greater desirability. I prefer the natural HA, but I'm starting to regret not buying some black E1e lights when I had a chance.


----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

Me too, I like the natural ha as well over the black. Thought it might be fun to have a black to lego with some other black parts but really that is about it.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 16, 2012)

After this everyone will be asking for more.


----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Surefire e1e black...is it rare?*

Benchiew, I may have done a terrible thing by posting this ;-) I hope that doesn't happen, this must be a fluke or conspiracy surely.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 17, 2012)

Ha. No problems. I will not be buying them or selling them. I already have 3 new black e1e in my collection.


----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Jun 18, 2012)

awesome! How many HA Naturals... ;-)


----------



## eg1977 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gotta love those deadbeat bidders on ebay. Winner never paid, it's re-listed.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 22, 2012)

EspionageStudio.Com said:


> awesome! How many HA Naturals... ;-)


I may have 3-4pcs in HA Natural.
The black one on ebay has been relisted for non paying bidder.

Another HA seller is asking for $125 for it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170865171347#ht_1746wt_1256


----------



## Silgt (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice little lights, but no way it's worth this much, right now!

I have a few stashed away for some special Malkoff drop ins, as is Ben!


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I paid like $60 each for mine.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 22, 2012)

Silgt said:


> Nice little lights, but no way it's worth this much, right now!
> 
> I have a few stashed away for some special Malkoff drop ins, as is Ben!



Well said.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have 2 or 3 in black just sitting around. Maybe I should look into the Malkoff drop in approach and see what I can achieve. if someone want to take one of the black ones off my hands send me a PM. Don't worry it won't be $400 bucks that is CRAZY!!!


----------



## Dave_Mc (Jun 25, 2012)

cue003 said:


> I have 2 or 3 in black just sitting around. Maybe I should look into the Malkoff drop in approach and see what I can achieve. if someone want to take one of the black ones off my hands send me a PM. Don't worry it won't be $400 bucks that is CRAZY!!!



Not enough posts to PM.. so email me if you still have an E1E available.


----------



## hron61 (Jun 27, 2012)

i would trade you a black e2e host with a kl4 from an m600a for one of the others you have left.


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 27, 2012)

cue003 said:


> I have 2 or 3 in black just sitting around. Maybe I should look into the Malkoff drop in approach and see what I can achieve. if someone want to take one of the black ones off my hands send me a PM. Don't worry it won't be $400 bucks that is CRAZY!!!





Dave_Mc said:


> Not enough posts to PM.. so email me if you still have an E1E available.





hron61 said:


> i would trade you a black e2e host with a kl4 from an m600a for one of the others you have left.




May not want to turn this into a sale/trade thread. PM would be a better option :thumbsup:


----------



## yellow (Jun 27, 2012)

A2 ... maybe even modded with the strion bulb + bulb holder ...
... but an E1?
:thinking:


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like it went again for $185 still quite spendy for that if you ask me. I would like a black body just to tinker with for putting a black bezel from a c2 or something, I figure a good body is worth about $40.


----------



## BenChiew (Jul 18, 2012)

Perhaps there are many people that have plenty of money to spend.


----------



## BenChiew (Jul 31, 2012)

As I predicted, the prices for the black E1E is starting to go nuts. Check out eBay and cpfmarketplace.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jul 31, 2012)

Very unfortunate indeed. The chances of me getting one are mighty slim now :-( I still prefer HA Nat luckily, but I like the look of some of the black lego stuff I see but it's getting out of reach!


----------



## Silgt (Jul 31, 2012)

why rush? I think this is just pure speculation as although there are out of production, they are not that rare so what's the logic of them suddenly being sold at multiple folds?

Noticed how some of the seller actually posted on eBay then list them at CPFMP for $100 less...don't think anyone here will bite at these crazy prices. There are a few members here who are pretty quick when it comes to profiteering :thumbsdow


----------



## eg1977 (Jul 31, 2012)

post removed


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry to bump this but I'm looking for one to lego with a VME head where is this place that they are selling for $50?


----------



## andrewmac (Aug 25, 2012)

Should have bought a few more at a store in la that sells police gear.... When I had the chance.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Aug 26, 2012)

andrewmac said:


> Should have bought a few more at a store in la that sells police gear.... When I had the chance.


Is that a riddle? because I looked there, they don't have hardly any old surefire stuff left


----------



## HotWire (Aug 26, 2012)

I still have a black E1e that I bought in pristine condition years ago. I paid something like $30.00 for it. I've never liked the feel of the clip. At one point I put a Veleno Designs LED in it, but it eventually quit. Now I have an incandescent bulb made by SureFire. It's been in a box inside of a plastic bag for *years.* Now.... I'll keep it for sure after reading this!


----------



## phxccw (Jan 7, 2013)

I have an HA that I would love to put a Malkoff drop in. What's the part num. or do they make one?


Silgt said:


> Nice little lights, but no way it's worth this much, right now!
> 
> I have a few stashed away for some special Malkoff drop ins, as is Ben!


----------



## Silgt (Jan 7, 2013)

^ sorry I must be drunk or half asleep when I type that...No, Malkoff don't make drop ins for e-series!


----------



## archimedes (Jan 7, 2013)

phxccw said:


> I have an HA that I would love to put a Malkoff drop in. What's the part num. or do they make one?



To use a Malkoff with SF E-series, you will need a VME bezel assembly ...


----------



## BenChiew (Jan 9, 2013)

Silgt said:


> ^ sorry I must be drunk or half asleep when I type that...No, Malkoff don't make drop ins for e-series!



Gene should make them. There are many e series out there.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 10, 2013)

People were saying the black HA E1e's and E2e's were rare even when they were still in production and some places were closing them out for $39.95. For some reason they always had this reputation that they were rare even when they were being made and you could buy them many places, they're not rare. The rarest black E2e that is as truly the rarest that I'm aware of, and that is a geniune E2e, not some one off or few made special edition, are the two flats black HA E2e's with the black HA twisty tailcap. I've heard (cannot confirm) only about 12 or 15 were made. I have one of them, and it also has the rounded bezel edge. The other rare E2e in black are the few two flat sided E2e's that were made in gloss black (type II) sporting a Z54 twisty tailcap. Some of them, a very small amount, I believe even sport a teardrop head, like the few rare E2e-GM's that have this feature on the two flats pocketclip body. The rarity of the E2e-BK in type II is because E2e's were generally not made in gloss black (type II) like the original E2-BK's and the Z54 twisty (lockout and non-lockout version) was a leftover feature of the original E1-BK and E2-BK.

The black HA E1e that sold in that auction for a ridiculous amount of money is the same light LA Police Gear was closing out for $39.95 not that long ago when they clearanced most of their incan Surefires. It is the least rare variant out there as there are many thousands of them along with the E2e version. I'd guess tens of thousands. They both sport the Z61 clicky tailcap which is still actually in production as you can see on SF's website.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 10, 2013)

My sense is that this may be due to conflation with the other (truly rare) BKHA models, like the A2, C2, etc....

I have to admit that now I do sort of wish I'd gotten a few more of these from LAPG, though ... :devil:


----------



## BenChiew (Jan 11, 2013)

Perhaps a combination of speculation and demand?


----------



## ampdude (Jan 11, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> Perhaps a combination of speculation and demand?



Yes, most definitely.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks ampdude, great info!


----------



## ampdude (Jan 22, 2013)

Espionage Studio said:


> Thanks ampdude, great info!



No problem, I updated the post a bit to clarify some things.

Also, meant to say "two flats" (not counting the flat for the pocket clip) not three flats. Basically the two flat sided body in type III black is what I was referring to at the beginning of the post.


----------



## Silgt (Jan 22, 2013)

Guys over at Fleabay are even pushing the price of E1E-HA up...from $100-ish to over $150 now (most are bought up within minutes of the listing, then get relisted for higher amount) so if you buy into that sort of speculative sales techniques, now is the time to grab a few


----------



## BenChiew (Jan 23, 2013)

Perhaps the number of surefire collectors have increased dramatically in the last year?

In my brief year and a bit at Cpf, I have never come across that many e1e offered for sale.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 23, 2013)

archimedes said:


> To use a Malkoff with SF E-series, you will need a VME bezel assembly ...



I'm curious about the up coming MDC, according to Gene it will be E compatible. 

Although the one gripe about the E1E I always had was the clip. I put an E1B clip in its place but it is loose. In its stock form the E1e is not a good light for pocket carrying(the tail cap gets worn quickly). The E1B body is about the same in size as the E1e and with a E1e tail cap it's just about ideal.

Also, I miss the Z52.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 23, 2013)

This is the first time I've heard of the MDC. More E-compatible is always good, no matter what it is. Look forward to seeing one.


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 19, 2013)

The black Surefire E1e is rare, but the Surefire E1e WineLight is even harder to procure.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeez, I just saw a pretty beat up E1E-BK sell for $96 on the big auction site. Unreal! Guess these things really are getting rare for someone to pay that much for a complete user.


----------

